# Journey from Fat to Fit



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

OK, so I reckon I should start from the beginning. After a renewed vigour for life and needing to find myself I made the conscious decision to get fit after being a complete lardy for ten years. Marriage Kids, Career had all taken a toll and as many already know we have a tendency to, well to be frank, get lazy unfit and telly tubbies as we become more comfortable.

I started to jog at 5am in the local park , basically so no one could giggle at the whale as it wallowed through the rain soaked paths and followed my own careful diet plan and lost over 40kg.

Then I realised that actually I remember these feelings of happiness from before I was married and enjoyed a very active sporty life competing in athletic events from the age of 7 until I was 27.My life was beginning to change, I could actually breathe and it was then I met a PT local to the area as he walked his dog.

I decided well, make the effort you lazy woman and at 45 walked into the gym he owned and started to train there.Finding a wonderful gym with great staff and a superb supportive set of people who are friendly and always willing to help and advise you. The best decision I Have made in the last 20 years I think. All the guys training there are happy and enjoy what they do, they range from competitors to novices to those just wanting to get fit and enjoy life. It is a credit to train there and I really do enjoy the banter.

This is where I started in 2010



Then I went to this in 2011



Then from that to this now 2012



This has been a journey that has been tearful at times , fun, motivtional, inspiring , it has demanded dedication , support from many people but well worth it.

Thanks to everyone without YOUR support this would not have been possible.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

You are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How much total weight you lost?


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

65kg


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Fit4life said:


> 65kg


o me is dopey dont do ks whats that in pounds?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Amazing weight loss

Superb transformation :thumb:


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

hahah me neither will work it out 162 lb

I have never felt fitter nd look so much better now thn when I was 20.

I think one day I would like to compete but dont know if I have the confidence, but as they say You wont know until you try.....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

omg omg you have lost 11 stone and 8 pounds!!!!!!!1

wow fabulous thats brill such an achievement, tell all, how you do it?

yes compete, feck it u know u want it



Fit4life said:


> hahah me neither will work it out 162 lb
> 
> I have never felt fitter nd look so much better now thn when I was 20.
> 
> I think one day I would like to compete but dont know if I have the confidence, but as they say You wont know until you try.....


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> omg omg you have lost 11 stone and 8 pounds!!!!!!!1
> 
> wow fabulous thats brill such an achievement, tell all, how you do it?
> 
> yes compete, feck it u know u want it


 I started by looking at what I was eating, or for want of a better phrase constantly snacking on, comfort eating like most of us do or have done or indeed will do. Took out bread , fried foods, crisps, sweets, and replaced those with eggs, salmon, white meats, veggies, salad but always allowed myself a sunday treat of ice cream or chocolate , so cravings remained low.

Water a plenty, alcohol no way except at Xmas and New Year, started to jog three times daily then attended gym. Asked for help and was started in Nov 2011 on a body building diet and training to tone up as previously I was just doing cardio to burn fat. That is when it started to become a journey of dedication. Its been hard following a body builders program but hey with the diet and exercise my body shape has transformed completely. I am actually proud to be in the skin I am in....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

and rightly so!!! a true inspiration



Fit4life said:


> I started by looking at what I was eating, or for want of a better phrase constantly snacking on, comfort eating like most of us do or have done or indeed will do. Took out bread , fried foods, crisps, sweets, and replaced those with eggs, salmon, white meats, veggies, salad but always allowed myself a sunday treat of ice cream or chocolate , so cravings remained low.
> 
> Water a plenty, alcohol no way except at Xmas and New Year, started to jog three times daily then attended gym. Asked for help and was started in Nov 2011 on a body building diet and training to tone up as previously I was just doing cardio to burn fat. That is when it started to become a journey of dedication. Its been hard following a body builders program but hey with the diet and exercise my body shape has transformed completely. I am actually proud to be in the skin I am in....


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

This transformation would not have been as quick or indeed possible without the support from everyone around me.


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

brilliant turnaround, well done


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

amazing, well done :thumb:

great motivation for those who struggle and give up


----------



## magzmac (Apr 1, 2012)

Absolutley fantastic


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> omg omg you have lost 11 stone and 8 pounds!!!!!!!1
> 
> wow fabulous thats brill such an achievement, tell all, how you do it?
> 
> yes compete, feck it u know u want it


Diet to get me to lose 45kg as follows:

Morning

2 eggs boiled

100g porridge oats

water and green tea

Lunch

salmon 100g

green veggies

green tea

dressing low cal 1 tbs vinaigrette or low cal mayo

mid afternoon

apple slices about 6 personally I like pink lady

cucumber sliced thinly about 50g

seeds mixed about 20g

Dinner

chicken 100g

dark green veggies 100g

boiled potato about 50g

squeeze fresh lemon over

black pepper and chilli powder grated over

meats eaten during the first 12 months were : Chicken, turkey, steak,

fish eaten during first 12 months were : Salmon, Cod, Haddock, Plaice, prawns lobster,oysters

Veggies eaten during first 12 months were : Cabbage, sprouts, broccolli, kale, green beans, peas, cucumber, tomatoes, lettuce onions garlic

Supplements taken Vit C 1000mcg daily, Flaxseed ,zinc, vit B complex aminoacids acidopholus, benefibre,

hope this helps anyone


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

exercise was jog daily two miles

then gym for 1 hour x 4 times per week doing cardio workouts, HIIT on Treadmill, Versa Climber etc Muay Thai Boxing

that was all dramatically altered once decided to start on body builders programme


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

That is amazing.. only 2 years also, what a turn around!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations, an inspiration to all!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Started sept 29th 2010 and still needing to lose about 10lbs , any ideas guys ?or will resort to alli if they will sell me it lol YUK perish the thought


----------



## Ringo (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi there fit4life am also from the Wirral. It's amazing what you have accomplished with your determination. Hate It when you hear of these women who moan that they cnt lose waight and try a carrot diet for a week and give up. Good on you Hun


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Ringo

Well I have been a yo yo dieter for years (like most men and women), and we all have excuses heheh, but we also need a rapid boot up the jacksie at times and I felt that I was so ugly even to look at myself so why would any man wanna look and though oh heck girl this is up to you no one else, I cant say its been easy but its been a journey I shall never forget and one that has made me realise that even an ugly duckling can turn into a swan or so I have been told.....


----------



## Ausxxl (Apr 17, 2012)

HOLY SNAP DRAGONS! That is brilliant, massive congratulations you should be very very proud of yourself.

Please tell your story to as many people as possible, as you will have the power to inspire a lot of people.

Oh and welcome also


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

that is amazing, you've made a great transformation. you should be proud :thumb:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Jesus that's nothing short of amazing well done. Stick around .


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats, looking good!!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Ausxxl said:


> HOLY SNAP DRAGONS! That is brilliant, massive congratulations you should be very very proud of yourself.
> 
> that is so nice xxxxx
> 
> ...


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

omg thats unreal! well done


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

aw thanks so much all, your posts brought tears to my eyes xxxx


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

My update for this week, I have had a week away from training and my nerves have been shattered, thinking OMG better watch food intake or big fat momma will be back so altered diet to accomodate less work for this week and have lost a a kilo so all in all I am rather thrilled (dont take much sad cow that I am )

But I cannot wait to start exercies again this weekend now the pleurisy has subsided.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

wow awesome well done from another FF (former fatty)


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow!! Amazing work, well done you! You've obviously worked very hard and it shows, bet you're well proud! :thumb:


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Vascularity is now back again and have lost a further 500g in two days , maybe I was overtraining and this is why I hit a plateau. All I can say is YIPPEEEEE

foods eaten over last few days are oats, chicken, brocolli,eggs, pilchards,protein shake (lean)salmon lots of it with chilli, green tea,cucumber, lettuce, nuts , peas, yellow peppers, crab, prawns,


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello 

Reading this has made me smile so much!

I used to be alot bigegr than i am now but i also used to be alot smaller! Ive just been traveling for 2 months and got super fit before i left but for the last 2 months i have drank ALOT, all sugary drinks, eating out constantly and no exercise! Where as before when i was living in England i was up at 5am running, eating SUPER clean , would only drink water ect and had a really healthy life style, not in 2 months iv completely ruined that!

However ... i have now moved to Australia, and i am living in a house so i can cook for myself  and we having a swimming pool and gorgeous weather so im going to abuse the pool as much as possible and get back into running.. going to sort out the gym as well and i dont need a car so i shall be walking or cycling everywhere!

tMy weight has always been up and down but have to keep it down, now iv made the mistake of letting myself go whist traveling and knowing how much its ruined my body its a mistake i wont make again when i decide to travel more!

Anyway back eating clean today and had poached eggs in avocados with cherry tomatoes ! So nice eating what i wanted instead of picking off a menu!

I posted alot before when i was in england but now im settling in Australia i shall get back to being a fully addicted member of UKM as it gives me the focus and support nework i need! xx


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

hiya hayley

nice move sunny climes, looking forward to reading about life down under and all you keep fit goals etc.

All the very best and good luck

Kaza


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Just read through this and your transformation is AMAZING! Many congrats, you should be so proud of what you have achieved. Very inspirational too.

Subbed xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey hope everything is well

I may need a little help and advise with tweaking my diet and I'm really interested to hear how u manage and what you found worked well for u just to compare to what I'm doing

Love xx


----------

